# 160cm or 163cm? Please help!



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

I just recently started snowboarding and have gone a few times and decided I wanted to get my own board now. I just bought a *2011 Flow Merc 160cm wide*. Im kinda worried that I bought it a bit too small though.

*Im 6'2 and weight somewhere between 195-200 pounds with a boot size of 11*. I did a lot of research and the snowboard calculator suggested around a 164, but as I looked further I read that a smaller board is best to learn on and will be easier to handle so thats why I went 160cm.

Im not very experienced so I couldnt say what I typically ride on. So from that alone you can probably tell Im a rookie. Im just looking to get better, get my carving down, and practice switch on the easy slopes. Did I get the right size or should I return it for the 163cm or does the 3cm really even make a difference? 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

You'll be fine. Go ride it and have fun.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

I think you should stick with the 160. It's wide too, so that will make it seem a bit larger. I thought the same way this past offseason when I bought my first board. I'm 6-1 180lbs. I labored over the decision to pick up a 156 or 158 burton custom v-rocker, I opted for the 156 thinking that the smaller board would make progression easier and I think I made the right choice. However, having gone six or so times this season I don't really think the 2cm would have mattered much. I did end up picking up a second board rather quickly, a 2011 Ride DH in 159, it's cambered and I think the size is perfect. Did you try searching this site for the Flow Merc to see what members are saying about sizing?


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

outlyr said:


> I think you should stick with the 160. It's wide too, so that will make it seem a bit larger. I thought the same way this past offseason when I bought my first board. I'm 6-1 180lbs. I labored over the decision to pick up a 156 or 158 burton custom v-rocker, I opted for the 156 thinking that the smaller board would make progression easier and I think I made the right choice. However, having gone six or so times this season I don't really think the 2cm would have mattered much. I did end up picking up a second board rather quickly, a 2011 Ride DH in 159, it's cambered and I think the size is perfect. Did you try searching this site for the Flow Merc to see what members are saying about sizing?


No, I just found this site today after I placing my order yesterday. I went 163cm originally, but I dont plan on going too fast just yet, I really just want to work on the basics so I can be well rounded so I figured id go 160cm. The only reason why I went with the Flow Merc is cause I felt like it was a great deal and a solid beginner/intermediate board. Thanks for the replies, anymore would be appreciated. Here is the eBay auction I won... 2011 FLOW MERC Snowboard+Bindings+Boots NEW Burton - eBay (item 140505250591 end time Jan-27-11 23:06:02 PST)


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

I would have said "buy the 163" but really, we're talking about a little over an inch difference in length. I doubt you'd notice the difference.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I'd say get the 163. Learning on a smaller board makes it easier to learn bad habits. 3cm is not a huge difference though. If you're looking to get into freeride you'll probably end up on a 166 anyway.


----------



## EyeZakk (Jan 28, 2011)

Well, to be honest it's not going to make a huge difference. I have snowboarder for 5 years and currently work at a snow board shop. I am 6,4 210 and I ride a 164 wide, and last year i rode a 160. When you buy a board you want to make sure that you even out to aspects, weight and height. Every board will have a weight rating and a height rating. Usually the guideline for height is between the nose in chine but can sometimes vary dude to what kind of riding you are doing. Im assuming the board you have is rated for someone who weighs between 174-200 pounds. If you were to choose a bigger board it will be a little bit stiffer and will be a better board for you once you start to progress in snowboard. The small one will be more flexible and more forgiving and may be a little help when you're learning. I would personally choose the larger board because, in the long run it will be better for you. I hope i could be some help.


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I guess I should have went 163, but I dont think I want to pay to ship it back again unless its an absolute must. Hopefully I will be fine with this board.


----------



## skipmann (Jan 2, 2009)

You'll do just fine on a 160...don't second guess yourself.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

The 160W is good for you, just get out there and have fun on it.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Either way you can't really go wrong. But if you don't plan on buying another board anytime soon the 63 would be a little better since it's a nice in between that will do well in powder or hardpack.
If you think you might get another board next year having the 60 and getting a 65 later would give you an option for those heavy powder days vs groomer days.
I'm about the same weight as you and like 5'10" and I feel like 65 hinders me in the trees. I'm on a 61 now but I think 63 would be perfect for me. But that's kind of splitting hairs.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

kdirt said:


> I just recently started snowboarding and have gone a few times and decided I wanted to get my own board now. I just bought a *2011 Flow Merc 160cm wide*. Im kinda worried that I bought it a bit too small though.
> 
> *Im 6'2 and weight somewhere between 195-200 pounds with a boot size of 11*. I did a lot of research and the snowboard calculator suggested around a 164, but as I looked further I read that a smaller board is best to learn on and will be easier to handle so thats why I went 160cm.
> 
> ...


Where will you be using it; what part of the country? How much powder is it going to see? Do you plan on taking it to the park?


----------



## kdirt (Jan 28, 2011)

outlyr said:


> Where will you be using it; what part of the country? How much powder is it going to see? Do you plan on taking it to the park?


I snowboard in PA, we dont have a lot of powder, well depending on the time of the year. I plan on taking it to the park, but not quite yet, maybe next season.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

kdirt said:


> I snowboard in PA, we dont have a lot of powder, well depending on the time of the year. I plan on taking it to the park, but not quite yet, maybe next season.


In that case don't even sweat it, the 60 will be great.


----------



## outlyr (Dec 20, 2010)

kdirt said:


> I snowboard in PA, we dont have a lot of powder, well depending on the time of the year. I plan on taking it to the park, but not quite yet, maybe next season.



I think you made the right choice, you'll be throwing it around in no time. Good luck with it, and let us know what you think of the size after you've ridden it a few times.


----------



## Jakewhisenhunt1 (Feb 18, 2021)

kdirt said:


> I just recently started snowboarding and have gone a few times and decided I wanted to get my own board now. I just bought a *2011 Flow Merc 160cm wide*. Im kinda worried that I bought it a bit too small though.
> 
> *Im 6'2 and weight somewhere between 195-200 pounds with a boot size of 11*. I did a lot of research and the snowboard calculator suggested around a 164, but as I looked further I read that a smaller board is best to learn on and will be easier to handle so thats why I went 160cm.
> 
> ...


I am 6’4” 205 and with a size 13 boot. I ride a 161cm wide and a 163cm wide . Either one works


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey Jake, I'm going to welcome you to the forum because @kdirt has not been seen in these parts in about 5 years, but very likely did make a decision on what to purchase a decade ago. How to bring 'em back from the dead. One of the better ones of late.


----------

